# ES-339 Pickup Change



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

I have this 339 for a few months and I love it. There were, however, a couple of things I thought could be improved and pickups were one of them. The '57 classics were pretty good...especially the neck pickup. But the bridge pickup was a little bit harsh in the upper mids. Well, I got a set of Lollar imperials and that was the last I heard of the harshness in the bridge. The neck is not quite as woody as it was with the classics but damn the sound is smooth and pure. still getiing used to them but they seem to be a great pickup for this guitar. Once I get them adjusted I will do a clip or two. Thanks pete for the pickups.


Any other 339 love out there? Any mods...new nut perhaps?

Larry


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't have one, but tried a couple in L&M in Victoria, and I really liked them! Can't believe their reasonable price for them, considering they come from the Custom Shop!
-Mikey


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Is the 339 the new, smaller version of the 335? Cause that one looks great and the price point is a relief!

I'm surprised you wouldn't like the 57 Classics...I thought they were the Gibson standard (not that I've played or heard them before, but...).


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Fret, the neck pickup was good and woody, both pickups together was near magical with the twangy tone they had, the bridge pickup was only so so! The lollars are incredible but not as woody as the neck on the '57 classic.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I really like this guitar pickups and all. I don't mind the 57classic in the bridge at all. That said I'm not surprised that you like the Lollars better. I put a set of Lollars imperial hums in my old SG (the underwound ones, it was a little dark) and it was a HUGE improvement over the 490R/490T that were in it. They completely fixed the muddiness in the neck position and the bridge was also clearer and better defined.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I read on "TGP" that the 339 and 335 are neck heavy.

That would be a deal breaker for me.

Are they? 

I really like the idea. I sold my ES340 because it was big and I'm small at 5.7


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've never found ES335 style guitars neck at all.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I've never found ES335 style guitars neck at all.



this would be even funnier if you imagine it with Bender's voice...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Glad you are diggin' the Lollars Doctor!!!!

that guitar was FANTASTIC with the 57's. I can only imagine with the Imperials. What a great axe. 
...and elindso.....Not neck heavy at all. Beautifully balanced. You better get your facts from a reputable source like the Guitars Canada Forum not some rumour mill like TGP. :wink:

Hey your Maz GT is in !!!!!


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Definitely not neck heavy. And yes, I am splitting hairs with the pickup change may be a little.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Descriptions I've found on line suggest the "Memphis Tone Circuit" is essentially an adaptation of the standard Fender compensated volume pot. In other words, it is not a "Tone" circuit for controlling the tone, but rather a modified Volume control with an absolutely normal Tone circuit tacked on.

Exactly how far off base is this assumption?


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Glad you are diggin' the Lollars Doctor!!!!
> 
> that guitar was FANTASTIC with the 57's. I can only imagine with the Imperials. What a great axe.
> ...and elindso.....Not neck heavy at all. Beautifully balanced. You better get your facts from a reputable source like the Guitars Canada Forum not some rumour mill like TGP. :wink:
> ...


Emkay.

Thanks it's back on the list then.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

As much as I'd like a 339, I'll have to stick with the Epiphone Dot for now, but this has been an interesting thread because I want to change the pickups in it.

Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

